# Official signed 4.0.4 IMM76K update.zip for VZW



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

http://android.clients.google.com/packages/ota/verizon_prime/12f767e7a5d0.signed-mysid-IMM76K-from-ICL53F.12f767e7.zip
Finally released! Can be flashed in stock recovery. Should see the OTA rolling soon.


----------



## terryrook (Jun 10, 2011)

bout time, thanks maing! BTW, for those that don't know you need to flash back to stock and re-lock the bootloader, its just an update. not trying to step on any toes or tell people what they already know but you know what they say about assuming. Just trying to prevent a couple soft bricks.


----------



## hacku (Jul 14, 2011)

I didn't know you need your bootloader locked to take an update...


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

Just an fyi, this is the same exact file that was released about a month ago.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## cordell (Sep 8, 2011)

miketoasty said:


> Just an fyi, this is the same exact file that was released about a month ago.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


exactly the same?

edit...they are exactly the same, WTF?


----------



## pur3vil (Dec 27, 2011)

That would be a good question, they pulled it fit a reason... But you would think an update would also have an updated build tag.


----------



## masri1987 (Jun 29, 2011)

that's fucking weird that it's the same file, why they would pull it to rerelease it is beyond me.


----------



## cordell (Sep 8, 2011)

masri1987 said:


> that's fucking weird that it's the same file, why they would pull it to rerelease it is beyond me.


agreed, they are exactly the same, md5 matches and all.


----------



## hacku (Jul 14, 2011)

Can anyone else confirm that the bootloader has to be locked to take an OTA update? I know you have to be running stock, but what does the bootloader being unlocked have to do with taking the update?


----------



## Colchiro (Aug 26, 2011)

You need stock radio and stock rom... I removed the recovery folder before flashing mine and didn't lock the bootloader.

Probably should install rootkeeper as well.


----------



## hacku (Jul 14, 2011)

Colchiro said:


> You need stock radio and stock rom... I removed the recovery folder before flashing mine and didn't lock the bootloader.
> 
> Probably should install rootkeeper as well.


I'm aware that you have to be completely stock to take the OTA, but I'm asking about the bootloader itself since someone mentioned that it needs to be locked to take the official OTA update.

Can anyone confirm this? I don't see why it would make a difference as long as the phone is stock.


----------



## Jongbum (Nov 8, 2011)

I flashed the update fine with an unlocked bootloader.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jubakuba (Sep 8, 2011)

No reason to lock...
Or take the update, really.


----------



## hacku (Jul 14, 2011)

Jongbum said:


> No reason to lock...
> Or take the update, really.


Well, I've tried a couple of ROM's and for some reason my phone just doesn't like custom ROM's. Battery life is about half of what it is on the stock ROM so I'm going to stay stock.


----------



## terryrook (Jun 10, 2011)

Jubakuba said:


> No reason to lock...
> Or take the update, really.


Really? The update didn't do anything?


----------



## hacku (Jul 14, 2011)

terryrook said:


> Really? The update didn't do anything?


I'm sure the update did what it's supposed to do and update the software which shouldn't really care if the bootloader is locked or unlocked as long as its running the stock ROM.


----------



## hacku (Jul 14, 2011)

So has anyone here received the official OTA yet? I've read a few people on Droid-Life have, but no luck for me just yet...


----------



## ATHM50 (Feb 23, 2012)

hacku said:


> So has anyone here received the official OTA yet? I've read a few people on Droid-Life have, but no luck for me just yet...


It's all about where you are when it comes to phased roll outs. If you are confident, download the file and go ahead and flash it.


----------



## ATHM50 (Feb 23, 2012)

I'm currently running AOKP M5 on build IMM76I. Is there a big difference between IMM76I & IMM76K? I'm curious if I should hang out with a stock version for a bit.


----------



## tapiocadestroyer (Apr 24, 2012)

Do we need to take the update? I know stupid question but not quite sure.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## ATHM50 (Feb 23, 2012)

tapiocadestroyer said:


> Do we need to take the update? I know stupid question but not quite sure.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


You can deny the update.


----------



## tapiocadestroyer (Apr 24, 2012)

ATHM50 said:


> You can deny the update.


And that's ok?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

tapiocadestroyer said:


> And that's ok?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Yep...


----------



## barcodelinux (Jun 19, 2011)

I flashed from 4.0.2 to the OP file and lost CWR recovery (reverted to stock recovery). However, it did NOT relock the bootloader.

So I booted into the bootloader and did a simple

```
<br />
fastboot flash recovery recovery-clockwork-5.5.0.4-toro.img<br />
```
and all is well again.


----------



## Syndicate0017 (Jan 21, 2012)

ATHM50 said:


> I'm currently running AOKP M5 on build IMM76I. Is there a big difference between IMM76I & IMM76K? I'm curious if I should hang out with a stock version for a bit.


There is no difference. IMM76K only includes Verizon's updated radios and binaries. If you've already flashed the radios, then there's no reason to take the update.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## atticler (Aug 13, 2011)

tapiocadestroyer said:


> And that's ok?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


The last time i denied an update, a SWAT team broke down my door and updated my phone manually!


----------



## treubber (Sep 28, 2011)

I'm new to the gnex, but came from Droid x where I was used to flashing new roms. I'm still stock now on 4.0.2, and was prompted to install the update, but it failed because it looks like it went into cwm to install rather than stock recovery. Can I just install the update.zip myself in cwm?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## coldconfession13 (Jun 15, 2011)

You have to flash stock recovery

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tapiocadestroyer (Apr 24, 2012)

atticler said:


> The last time i denied an update, a SWAT team broke down my door and updated my phone manually!


Nooooooooooooooooooooo!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## treubber (Sep 28, 2011)

coldconfession13 said:


> You have to flash stock recovery
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Thanks, but that seemed like a lot of work, especially since I don't fully understand how to change between the stock recovery and an alternate like cwm. I ended up flashing one of the updates that Droid life posted for root users.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------

